
‘Pokémon Quest’ Becomes a Top 5 Mobile App in Under a Day - bendersbest
https://sludgefeed.com/pokemon-quest-becomes-top-5-app-in-a-day/
======
vivan
This is unsurprising and not hugely newsworthy. The Pokémon franchise is
enormous - any game they release will instantly go to the top of any lists.
This is especially true because these top lists aren't about "most downloaded
ever" \- they are generally about download velocity, meaning most
daily/monthly etc. downloads. The more useful metric is how many people
actually continue to play the game beyond downloading it.

